# Cross Feed Stop



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 21, 2011)

I posted this a few years ago, but there are many new forum members who have probably never seen it, and it works so well-----When I purchased my Busybee 10" x 18" lathe, one of the first "add-ons" that I built for it was a carriage stop. It worked so well, (I don't use power feed), that I thought about how convenient it would be if I could somehow have a second set of stops on the cross feed as well. Close examination of the "saddle" on my lathe showed up 4 places which were already threaded, that I might be able to use to add a pair of 'cross feed stops".


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 21, 2011)

With a little creative welding (not on the saddle), a few scraps of aluminum plate, and a peice of 1/2" cold rolled shafting, my "cross feed stops" were created. I don't use them that often, but when I do, for instance when machining the recess into the side of a flywheel, they are invaluable. When not in use they are slid to the extreme "out of the way" position and more or less ignored untill I need them again.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 21, 2011)

And if I want to "sneak up on" a diameter, I can mount my dial indicator as well. For those of you who spotted it, two of the pictures are from three years ago with the original toolpost, and one pic was taken this morning, showing my quick change toolpost (which I love) in place.


----------

